# ich hab nur 2 mbit



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

......in meinem Elternhaus und mehr geht da nicht......Ich wollts nur mal los werden und mir mein leid von der Seele klagen


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2016)

Gibts keine Möglichkeit die Situation zu verbessern?   Vectoring? LTE?  Kabel?


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gibts keine Möglichkeit die Situation zu verbessern?   Vectoring? LTE?  Kabel?



Nein. Typisches 600mann Dorf, da geht nix.
Bin gespannt wie man da auf die 50mbit bis 2018 kommen will 

Darf man in 2018 eigentlich klagen wenn man noch immer keine 50mbit hat?
Vielleicht macht sich die Rechtsschutzversicherung doch endlich mal bezahlt


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2016)

Wie jetzt, bei euch gibts nicht mal Mobilfunk?


----------



## Adi1 (30. Januar 2016)

Nix mit klagen 

Zuerst werden die Großstädte versorgt, bevor die ländliche Gegend dran kommt


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nix mit klagen
> 
> Zuerst werden die Großstädte versorgt, bevor die ländliche Gegend dran kommt



Also wie immer wer nicht gerade im Weg liegt kriegt nix


----------



## Combi (30. Januar 2016)

sei froh.
ein arbeitskollege/freund,hat bei sich oben,nur 340kb die ankommen.
website anklicken und ne kippe rauchen,seite geht dann auf..
er hat jetzt über terrorkom,hybrid dsl oder so.
is auf jeden fall inet über die telefonbuchse,zusammen mit lte,über ein spezielles modem.
nun hat er im besten fall 29mbit.im schlechtesten fall nur 8mbit.
das schwankt,je nach tageszeit,wie viel traffic erzeugt wird.
aber zumindest hat er jetzt endlich nach jahren mal funktionierendes inet.
sollte bei dir auch machbar sein.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, bei euch gibts nicht mal Mobilfunk?



Doch, aber kein lte.
Und ne Muts Flatrate mit 3gb bringt mich auch nicht weiter 

In meiner eigenen Wohnung habe ich dank DSL hybrid ja stabile 50mbit......
Aber im Heimatort geht garnix.

Ist halt eines der vielen Beispiele für unterversorgte gebiete..... während man woanders die Qual der wahl zwischen Kabel, Glasfaser, Telefon und lte hat :\

Is nichmal mehr möglich damit YouTube anständig zuschauen.....Amazon prime usw.... unmöglich.


----------



## Placebo (30. Januar 2016)

Hatte bis vor kurzem 1Mbit. Ich leide mit dir  Mobilfunknetz gibt es bei uns immer noch keines.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Hatte bis vor kurzem 1Mbit. Ich leide mit dir  Mobilfunknetz gibt es bei uns immer noch keines.



Aber wie ist dass dann 2018....da sollen doch 50mbit Standard sein?

Das ist doch ein Beschluss der Bundesregierung?

Was passiert wenn das nicht geschafft wird?
Wird man dann klagen können?


----------



## derTino (30. Januar 2016)

Natürlich nicht! Es gibt ja immer diese Klausel, dass 100% nicht erreicht werden können.

Und so, wie der Ausbau momentan abläuft, wird sich das auch noch ziehen. Die Telekom muss ein soll von x% mit yMBit/s bringen. Wo lässt sich das natürlich am besten realisieren? Richtig, in Ballungszentren! Viele Leute auf kleinem Raum.
Solang der Gesetzgebung in der Förderrichtlinie keinen Passus in vorsieht, der explizit den Ausbau im ländlichen Raum beschreibt, wird weiter kräftig gespart. Zudem findet der Ausbau nur dann statt, wenn er sein muss. Wenn da freiwillig gebaut wird, gibt es doch keine Förderung. bzw. fällt sie nicht so hoch. Eine Farce.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht! Es gibt ja immer diese Klausel, dass 100% nicht erreicht werden können.
> 
> Und so, wie der Ausbau momentan abläuft, wird sich das auch noch ziehen. Die Telekom muss ein soll von x% mit yMBit/s bringen. Wo lässt sich das natürlich am besten realisieren? Richtig, in Ballungszentren! Viele Leute auf kleinem Raum.
> Solang der Gesetzgebung in der Förderrichtlinie keinen Passus in vorsieht, der explizit den Ausbau im ländlichen Raum beschreibt, wird weiter kräftig gespart. Zudem findet der Ausbau nur dann statt, wenn er sein muss. Wenn da freiwillig gebaut wird, gibt es doch keine Förderung. bzw. fällt sie nicht so hoch. Eine Farce.




Mit dem Bundesförderprogramm für den Breitbandausbau schließen wir die weißen Flecken auf der Landkarte“, sagt Bundesminister Alexander Dobrindt. Das Geld werde gezielt in Regionen investiert, in denen sich der Netzausbau wirtschaftlich alleine nicht rechnet.

Die Wahl zwischen zwei Fördermodellen

Gemeint sind damit Kommunen und Landkreise in unterversorgten Gebieten. 


Breitbandausbau: Mindestens 50 Mbit pro Sekunde bis 2018 für alle


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (30. Januar 2016)

Hab mal gemeint ich hätte hier auf PCGH was gelesen das die Bundesregierung wegen 2018 zurückgerudert ist. Man hätte ich geklagt...

Nichtmal LTE bringt was mit den 30GB Volumengrenze... So  ne Abzocke sondergleichen.

Gewöhn dich an YT videos in 144p wenn du nur Musik hören willst, oder 360p wenn du ungefähr erahnen willst um was es geht. Wenn du was erkennen willst und mal ein Text im video lesen willst geh auf 480p. Musst dann halt Vorladen lassen. In der Zwischenzeit kann man ja Mittagessen.
Und mach dir Freunde mit nem schnellen Internet. Wenn ich wieder mal Windows neuinstallieren muss fahr ich mit "der Gerät" 150km durch Deutschland und mach es dann dort bei einem Kumpel. 
Verlauf und Cache löschen wird schwer bestraft. BLOß NICHT! Mein gott ist das inet danach lahmarschig.
Auch auf das ODD darf man nicht mehr verzichten. 
Und niemals an der Hardware rumpfuschen. Nicht auszudenken was passiert wenn du ein neuer Grafikkartentreiber brauchst. Die dinger haben knapp 300MB. Dauert paar Stunden und wenns dann der falsche ist.

Bin seit nem halben Jahr damit beschäftigt Armored Warfare zu downloaden. Mittlerweile hab ich es aufgegeben. Wenn Download fertig ist kommt gleich wieder ne neue Version.  Oder PC wurde vom Internet getrennt wegen was weiß ich. 10GB waren am Arsch. Scheint auch so ein Bug im Client zu sein das es den Fortschritt nicht immer speichert...
Oder wollte mal mit nem Kumpel nach paar Wochen KF2 spielen. Er kam zu mir und was sieht man ein Update von 500MB. Zocken konnte man damit am Abend vergessen.
Es fängt aber schon damit an wenn man für sich oder Schule z.B Bilder laden will. Oder echtmal ein Video auf YT anschauen will wo was erklärt wird... vergiss es. 

Endlich mal ein Thread in dem ich mich auskotzen kann.


----------



## T-Drive (30. Januar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Aber wie ist dass dann 2018....da sollen doch 50mbit Standard sein?
> 
> Das ist doch ein Beschluss der Bundesregierung?
> 
> ...




<> = Wir schaffen das ! laber laber


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2016)

Hier mal eine interaktive Karte:

https://www.t-mobile.de/netzausbau/0,25250,15400-_,00.html


Man sieht, DSL ist wirklich nicht gut ausgebaut in Deutschland. 

Die LTE-Netzabdeckung ist hingegen schon ganz brauchbar.  Insofern sollte Hybrid doch einigen Leuten helfen können?


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die LTE-Netzabdeckung ist hingegen schon ganz brauchbar.  Insofern sollte Hybrid doch einigen Leuten helfen können?



Auch nicht immer je nach Gegend hast du 50m in der Falschen Richtung kein LTE Empfang mehr, weil du in irgendeinem Loch sitzt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

Bei uns geht's definitiv nicht.
Obwohl in der karte angezeigt wird es geht "bis 50mbit" wird mir auf direkte anfrage gesagt es gehe nicht.
Glaub ich auch das es nicht geht, hatte da noch nie nein Balken öte bei mir, Familie oder freunden aufm Handy 
Da is stellenweise nicht mal empfang.... weil Tal...... und das scheint die karte nicht korrekt zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## the_leon (31. Januar 2016)

Sei doch froh, tauschen wir?
Ich hab nur 50kb, da wären 2 MB eine  schöne verbesserung


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (31. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, tauschen wir?
> Ich hab nur 50kb, da wären 2 MB eine  schöne verbesserung



Deshalb so aktiv bei den Kammerspielen?^^ Kommt mir alles so bekannt vor xD


----------



## 100001 (4. Februar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Doch, aber kein lte.
> Und ne Muts Flatrate mit 3gb bringt mich auch nicht weiter
> .



Gibt doch diverse 3. Anbieter in DE mit 25GB, 50GB oder gar Flat über Mobilfunk,
Mit der Umts Erweiterung alias HSPA+ schafft man auch im Idealfall 40mbit

Bei meinem Stick sind es derzeit 39Mbit


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte gestern so eine Nummer von NetCologne ...    Ich hab da gekündigt weil ich zur Telekom will. 

Nun bekommt man dann von NetCologne eine SMS mit der Bitte, sie anzurufen  "um die Kündigung zu verifizieren und Vertragsmissbrauch durch Dritte auszuschließen"    

(Ne is klar ...  )


Jedenfalls fragen sie mich, warum ich kündige. 
-  "Weil DSL hier langsam ist und die Telekom mir durch VDSL eine schnellere Leitung bieten kann."

"Ja aber,  wir haben mittlerweile auch VDSL!"
-   (Ist mir neu?  Und ich kenne die Branche? )
-  "Wissen  sie,  eigentlich ist mir ja egal, welcher Name auf meinen Rechnungen steht.  Mich interessiert eher, was ich bekomme ... "

"Hm ja,  also wir könnten ihnen eine 50Mbit/s Leitung anbieten,  mit Telefon-Flat und blablabla  für 39,95 im Monat."
-  "Ich brauche kein Telefon etc.   Kann man bei ihnen keine Internet-Leitung einzeln haben? "

"Ne,  sorry,  das geht aus blablabla  Gründen nicht. "
-  "Tja, dann nicht,  aber ich brauche den ganzen Rest nicht und dadurch wird es deutlich teurer als bei der Telekom.  "


Dann wollte er tatsächlich noch mit mir Preise vergleichen,   bis er dann am Ende kleinlaut gesagt hat,  dass sie mit dem Angebot der Konkurrenz, das ich ergreifen will,  wohl leider nicht mithalten können. 

( Sag ich doch ...    warum glaubt ihr mir nicht einfach ...   )


----------



## Niza (4. Februar 2016)

Bei uns kommen auch nur 6Mbit/s an.
Und dank Vodafone manchmal Pings von über 1000 ms bis hin zu 10k ms und höher.

Irgendwann ging und dass so auf die Nerven, dass wir umgestiegen sind, da bei unserer Holzleitung auch nicht viel mehr als 6Mbit/s ankommen.

Also sind wir umgestiegen auf Unitymedia.
Dann direkt über Kabelanschluss Internet.
Jetzt haben wir 200Mbit/s und einen viel besseren Ping.

Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu vorher.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

